# Pras show.



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

P.R.A.S. will be holding a members breeders meeting on Sunday 23rd October 2011, at the same venue as last year Havant Leisure Centre and we have the whole hall again so let’s make this the best show ever. 

Can the mods please enter the date in the show section : victory:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

The cost of the tables will be £20.00 which includes £3.00 donation on each table for the FBH fighting fund.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

The event this year will again be open to the public as well as members of P.R.A.S. the F.B.H. or clubs that are affiliated to the F.B.H.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking forward to it already!


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

Sounds great  I'm there!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

dkf1987 said:


> Sounds great  I'm there!


Ok thats great, but if your there already your have a long wait. :lol:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

:2thumb: Brilliant! I went to PRAS last year to get my first crestie - it was also my first show too! Really enjoyed it and can't wait til October!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Will try and attend again!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Email here to book tables.
[email protected]


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

i will be there again great show might get a table this year: victory:


----------



## Fantiki (Aug 1, 2009)

: victory: brill was beginning to think pras wasnt going to have one this year.


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

Pete Q said:


> Ok thats great, but if your there already your have a long wait. :lol:


ha i'm that eager!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

dkf1987 said:


> ha i'm that eager!


Thats ok, make the most of things while your there, swimming pool, and a gym should keep you busy, time will fly by. :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Pete Q said:


> P.R.A.S. will be holding a members breeders meeting on Sunday 23rd October 2011, at the same venue as last year Havant Leisure Centre and we have the whole hall again so let’s make this the best show ever.
> 
> Can the mods please enter the date in the show section : victory:


Bump this show and request.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

How big is this compared to Kemptons?


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

What date is this one mate and address i wuld like to come have a look


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Its a big hall size of indoor footie pitch we have over 120 tables. Last year we had over 800 people through the door hope to do more this year.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

yea i went last year, was also my first show, loved it cant wait to go again this year:mf_dribble:


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

Doea anyone have the address and pos code for this show plz


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Havant Leisure
Civic Road
Havant,
PO9 2AY


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

tnx


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

cooool, a local(ish) show


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm there, should be good one again


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not coming this year, Would cost me too much to get there.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm coming too! Really enjoyed last year so can't wait! Only a week to go now! :2thumb:


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*show*

was wondering what chameleons are going to be on sale there i will be there with bearded dragons and corn snakes and possable a few other bits still thinking wheather to bring the other stuff or not


----------



## Clack9700 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Is the show good*

I am going to go to this show but would like to know if the past times it has been on if it is any good and would I get a western hog there


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

Clack9700 said:


> I am going to go to this show but would like to know if the past times it has been on if it is any good and would I get a western hog there


I have seen a post from a member on here that is hosting a whole table of hognoses, think you're in luck


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

kimg said:


> was wondering what chameleons are going to be on sale there i will be there with bearded dragons and corn snakes and possable a few other bits still thinking wheather to bring the other stuff or not


Theer were a few last year mainly Yemens but Panters too 



Clack9700 said:


> I am going to go to this show but would like to know if the past times it has been on if it is any good and would I get a western hog there


Yes you will find hoggies there and yes it is a good show


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im guna be there so dont forget to say hi. I will have a tarantula T shirt on so not hard to miss


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Pete Q said:


> P.R.A.S. will be holding a *members breeders* meeting on Sunday 23rd October 2011, at the same venue as last year Havant Leisure Centre and we have the whole hall again so let’s make this the best show ever.
> 
> Can the mods please enter the date in the show section : victory:


is it members only?
or open to the public (to visit, not display)
ta


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

dcap said:


> is it members only?
> or open to the public (to visit, not display)
> ta


open to the public mate... get there early as will be a que


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

firece_creatures said:


> open to the public mate... get there early as will be a que


cooooooooooooooooooooooool :2thumb:


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All,
We can now confirm we have all 122 tables booked. So hopefully it is going to be a good Private Breeders Meeting open to the public.

All we now require is for lots of people to turn up and buy reptiles etc straight from our breeders

Thanks once again for all your continued support
Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

beadfairy said:


> Hi All,
> We can now confirm we have all 122 tables booked. So hopefully it is going to be a good Private Breeders Meeting open to the public.
> 
> All we now require is for lots of people to turn up and buy reptiles etc straight from our breeders
> ...


I'm sure it will be as good as it normally is. Thanks to jon, lyn & everyone else involved in setting up this show.

See you all there on Sunday. :2thumb:


----------



## Fizzit (Aug 8, 2010)

i'm not gonna be able to get their till about 1 -2pm hope not all the lovely reps will be gone :-(


----------



## Sam-B-With-An-E (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, looking forward to coming to the show this year as a member of public for now. However can see me joining more and more groups as my adiction to the reptile world gros stronger! lol. Was wondering if you had an adress for the hall? 

Cheers 
Sam


----------



## Fizzit (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam-B-With-An-E said:


> Hey, looking forward to coming to the show this year as a member of public for now. However can see me joining more and more groups as my adiction to the reptile world gros stronger! lol. Was wondering if you had an adress for the hall?
> 
> Cheers
> Sam



PORTSMOUTH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY BREEDERS MEETING 

PRAS are holding their annual Breeders Meeting on 23rd October 2011.

Venue: Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Road
Havant
PO9 2AY

10am to 4pm

Open to the public


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Fizzit said:


> PORTSMOUTH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY BREEDERS MEETING
> 
> PRAS are holding their annual Breeders Meeting on 23rd October 2011.
> 
> ...


Excellent, I was just about to ask for opening times ... a Leisure centre, so I guess there is ample parking?

Anyone know if anyone is brining a Sonoran Dwarf Boa 
( adults, so I can see them full size )
( hatchlings ... just in case I pull my end of Dec.2011 purchase forward : victory: )


----------



## dave hayden (Oct 17, 2009)

Car parking is excellent and costed £1 for all day last year - I'm led to believe it still costs the same.


----------



## BarryandTom (Jan 3, 2010)

*Want Red Eyed Tree Frogs?*

Want Red Eyed Tree Frogs? 
Contact us as we will be visiting *PRAS* (Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society) _*THIS SUNDAY *_
We may not have a stall but can bring them if you want them.​
:2thumb:* 41/2 months old * beautiful red eyed tree frogs for sale * 41/2 months old *:2thumb:

They are not wild. Not captive farmed. They are our pets. 
We have red eyed frogs for sale or swaps. They are just over 41/2 months old and are all eating and growing well. They are currently feeding on small crickets which are dusted in nutribol.
We are offering 
£40 for the first frog
£80 for 2 frogs
£120 for 3 frogs
£160 for 4 frogs
Background on our red eyed tree frogs: 
We have had our frogs for three years and kept them in an extra-large vivarium, fully planted with vines and exotic plants. Each night we hear them chirping and dancing around; which we love. They are fed on a varied diet of hoppers and crickets which are dusted with nutribol.
Last year they bred and we had lots of frogs go to happy homes. A new male and female have bred this time and our new collection, now 41/2 months old is available for hoppy homing. wealso have younger frogletts that are a few weeks old and will be ready for sale in a few more weeks.
Our core stars who have been with us from the beginning are:
Storm
Fidget
Anna
Big mumma
Piccolo
Emmet
Cheryl Peppercorn
Beast
Strawberry
Naveen
Photos can be seen clicking on the link to our photo album:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/barryandtom-albums-captive-bred-baby-red-eye-tree-frogs.html

*we will consider swaps so please ask no snakes sorry.*

If you are interested please contact Tom on 07715348378 or message us 

Though we do not arrange couriers as we are only pet owners we have used and recommend wildworldreptiles.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/wildworldreptiles.html
they travel all over the country and have collected and delivered for us on several occasions. Good price and proper reptile couriers but feel free to use whoever you wish.

Thanks


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Your pricing strategy on multiples is slightly flawed....:whistling2:


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

I do hope you are not planning to sell from the car park, this will be watched.
Lyn


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

BarryandTom said:


> Want Red Eyed Tree Frogs?
> 
> Contact us as we will be visiting *PRAS* (Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society) _*THIS SUNDAY *_
> We may not have a stall but can bring them if you want them.​
> ...


Where do you intend to sell them ? only people that have paid for a table can sell animals at the venue, and no sales can take place in the car park at all. 
Respect the club rules please.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

is there a memebers queue


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm guessing there is an entry fee (for visitors)?
Is there a website with the full details, a hint of what might be on show ... I'm guessing snakes (Royal/Corn/Boa/King/Milk/others please) + lizards + frogs + spiders + other insects

really looking forward to it ... and I'll avoid any 'car boot sale idiots'


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

hope i find a nice few leos tomorrow


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

firebelliedfreak said:


> is there a memebers queue


No to that. :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to this. I have a question,. i know it is forbidden to sell outside of venue but what about handing over a MM spider to someone. No money will pass hands and its the only way i fell safe sending him off to a female ??


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey what time does the show open and how much does it cost to get in? =]


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Show opens at 10.00am, closes at 4.00pm. 
Admission: PRAS & FBH affliated clubs with membership card, Adults £2.50 concessions £2.00
Public: Adults £3.00, concessions £2.50


----------

